# Spitfire/Seafire droptank length?



## Capt. Vick (Aug 12, 2018)

Does anyone know the length of this droptank? Asking for a friend.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 12, 2018)

Sorry but couldn't find the exact info. But the enlarged shot of a Spitfire F22/F24 shows thatt he length of the torpedo-type drop tank was almost the same as the wing chord at the wing root without the flap.










The pic source: the Internet.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 12, 2018)

Thanks Wojtek my friend. I figured it would be you that supplied the info I needed!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 12, 2018)

My pleasure. However I have to say that there is not too much info on the subjest. Additionally two next shots of the 50 gal drop tank..








the pic source: the Internet.


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 12, 2018)

I'll have a look in my Spitfire kits when I get home. Might be one in there to measure up unless someone gives you the answer before then


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 12, 2018)

Actually I think I am good guys, thanks! I was just surprised how small it was and still carried 50 gallons. It must be part Tardis.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 13, 2018)

To be honest it wasn't larger comparing to the more common 45 gal slipper tank. The 5 gallon difference isn't too much.





the pic source: the Internet.


----------

